
Linux Foundation launches badge program to boost open source security - dankohn1
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-foundation-launches-badge-program-to-boost-open-source-security/
======
dankohn1
I am a co-creator of this program, and we very much had the HN crowd in mind
for it. Please consider adding a badge for all of the open source projects you
contribute to. Here's the badging app [0] and the open source project [1]
where you can review and comment on the criteria.

[0]
[https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/](https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/)
[1] [https://github.com/linuxfoundation/cii-best-practices-
badge/](https://github.com/linuxfoundation/cii-best-practices-badge/)

